
Richard Feynman on fire - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1pIYI5JQLE
======
toothbrush
I'm going to go ahead and paste the top comment from YouTube here:

 _“They say simplicity is genius. School teachers should watch and learn from
this man. Imagine the kid 's imaginations being stoked by this approach.”_

Indeed.

------
sidcypher
Good, the video shows Feynman talking about fire and not Feynman burning. I
was a bit worried there.

